# Sony Vegas Pro 8--Render with White background?



## Twilights (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello! I am trying to get the black "bars" ontop of my video to white instead of black. When I right click the video and choose "white background" it goes black when I go to render it. Is there anyway to get it to render with the white background in tact?


----------

